# Help Aquascaping my 30 gallon long



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I'd like some recommendations of how to aquascape my low light tank and finish it off before I completely plant it up. I run a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 at 50% for 8 hours a day, dose PPS Pro 2-3 times a week, and run pressurized CO2. I don't want any stem plants or moss. Should I reposition driftwood, get more driftwood, or add any rocks? Plant recommendations are welcome. I currently have Windelov Java Fern, some Buces, Anubias nana, Crypt wendtii 'bronze', a Red Flame Sword, and Crypt wendtii 'red'. I won't be keeping the Crypt wendtii 'red'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the wood you have could be better spotted. Both pieces are way too far out away from the focal points. The left one especially. 
They look like nice pieces of wood, from what I can see of them.
Can the one on the right be turned around so the long stem-like part aims toward the middle of the tank, sort of? This would redirect the eye back into the tank rather than leading it off into space.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Diana said:


> I think the wood you have could be better spotted. Both pieces are way too far out away from the focal points. The left one especially.
> They look like nice pieces of wood, from what I can see of them.
> Can the one on the right be turned around so the long stem-like part aims toward the middle of the tank, sort of? This would redirect the eye back into the tank rather than leading it off into space.



I believe the right piece can be turned that way, but if not, I could always switch the driftwood with the Anubias to the left side of the tank, as the other piece can go to the right side. Where would the focal points be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Although my tank is not like this currently, do you think I should try to utilize my driftwood this way? I could buy a few more smaller pieces to appear as if they are a part of the bigger piece. I'm currently using spider wood. I can get rocks, but I have Kuhli Loaches, so the rocks cannot be sharp. I welcome all ideas, and examples would be very helpful if you guys can find any. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

















Here are closer looks at each individual piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The picture you added of the Discus tank shows the right placement. 
See the tic-tac-toe grid? See the junction of the lower line with the 2 verticals? Those 2 junctions would be the center of the driftwoods, if you used 2 separate pieces. This tank is a more centered structure, but because the wood is different left and right it is not perfectly symmetrical. The wood on the left could draw your eye in, toward the center, or lead you up and out of the tank. But there is so much going on elsewhere that this is not the main focus. Your eye is drawn in to see the rest of it. 
The branches on the right have interesting and strong arches taking the eye down to the smallest rock. The rocks build in a progression small>medium>large, which the eye follows to the base of the wood that goes upward, the change in direction is helped by the 'roots' of the large mass of wood that are aimed toward the center of the mass. On the far left an arrangement of angled rock matches the angle of a long, slender root, and both put together start pushing your eye back out through the structure to the strong branches on the right. The angle of root and wood is the same as that main branch on the right, too. 

In the pictures of your wood I think I am seeing:
first: Not a lot of direction. The branches sort of shoot out all directions (this is not a problem). Is there a main branch going off to the right? 

second: Looks like most of the branches are swept in more or less one direction. The eye will follow this sweep then go on beyond it to see what is there. This branch should be arranged so the eye is carried back toward something interesting inside the tank. 

Example:
The sweeping wood is at the left focus, or barely outside (away from the center of the tank). The sweep is up and toward the right, perhaps crossing the centerline of the tank. 
The other wood is at the right focus with the longest/strongest branch aiming left, perhaps on the floor, like a root, or somewhat above the floor like a low branch. (of course, you could switch 'left' and 'right')

Then the eye will follow the long sweeping branches, see the Anubias in the other wood, then follow the low, horizontal branch back to the beginning of the long sweeping branches. 

Try arranging the 2 pieces of wood, take pics and lets see what happens.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Diana said:


> The picture you added of the Discus tank shows the right placement.
> 
> See the tic-tac-toe grid? See the junction of the lower line with the 2 verticals? Those 2 junctions would be the center of the driftwoods, if you used 2 separate pieces. This tank is a more centered structure, but because the wood is different left and right it is not perfectly symmetrical. The wood on the left could draw your eye in, toward the center, or lead you up and out of the tank. But there is so much going on elsewhere that this is not the main focus. Your eye is drawn in to see the rest of it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the help. Plants can be moved as needed. How does this look? Excuse the water...I just pulled up some crypts.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



FishEnthusiast98 said:


> I appreciate the help. Plants can be moved as needed. How does this look? Excuse the water...I just pulled up some crypts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a sec. I read your response incorrectly. Pics to come soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Okay. What about this?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Here's a better picture:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Much better; and please remember aquscaping is a personal taste, if you like it best that is all that matters. 

With that said I would push your two pieces of wood together....then move the crypts close to the wood with the tallest closest to the wood and angled down to the smallest. Planting the wood is also a good idea, looks nice the way you have it. I would also scoot the wood closer to the end of the tank with the heater...and use the sword to hide the heater.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

MCHRKiller said:


> Much better; and please remember aquscaping is a personal taste, if you like it best that is all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> With that said I would push your two pieces of wood together....then move the crypts close to the wood with the tallest closest to the wood and angled down to the smallest. Planting the wood is also a good idea, looks nice the way you have it. I would also scoot the wood closer to the end of the tank with the heater...and use the sword to hide the heater.



Sounds like a good idea. Once I can sell the Crypt wendtii 'red', I should be able to move that sword to the corner. By pushing the pieces of wood together, would I be placing them slightly off center to the left side of the tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes always do off center


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Where could I place the Windelov Java Fern? I'd like to designate the focal areas for Anubias and Buces, along with a backdrop of Crypt balansae for shade and contrast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Somewhere on or around the wood, you could use a few rocks near the wood and put it in there.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I'm currently finishing up the rescape. I will move the Crypts when I have the driftwood positions finalized, but I moved the Sword to the left corner. What is your opinion of this?









This is option #2 (both pieces work together in this case):
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Option #2 is a good arrangement....I w0uld however scoot it over toward the sword more, still a bit too centered.


----------



## yakal (Sep 4, 2015)

MCHRKiller said:


> Option #2 is a good arrangement....I w0uld however scoot it over toward the sword more, still a bit too centered.


i agree IMO. and also. i think it will give a more natural look it the driftwood is kind of pushed down into the substrate , not sitting on it


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

MCHRKiller said:


> Option #2 is a good arrangement....I w0uld however scoot it over toward the sword more, still a bit too centered.






yakal said:


> i agree IMO. and also. i think it will give a more natural look it the driftwood is kind of pushed down into the substrate , not sitting on it



This can be arranged. Now in terms of planting up the tank, what are your recommendations on that? I know that the plants that are already in there (Anubias sp., Crypt wendtii bronze, the Red Flame Sword, and the Windelov Java Fern), with the exception of Buces most likely (they aren't doing so well), are going to stay. I planned on adding 4 more Crypts, with two of them being balansae and willisii. What other plants do you guys recommend for this tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakal (Sep 4, 2015)

a few rocks can also help with the aquascape. when it comes to plants, try whatever low light plants available and let them grow


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Okay, I might get a few small lava rocks for more Anubias. I was thinking of placing the Windelov Java Fern as a background plant behind the Anubias. Thoughts? 

I'll move the driftwood over a tinge, with some of it in the substrate, this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't think the very flat looking substrate is doing anything positive for you. I'd try to elevate one corner or do an island or something to break the monotony.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I can't angle the substrate, but I did rearrange the driftwood to look as if it is one piece. Opinions? I think I got it right this time. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virc003 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wood looks good now! All that's needed is time for the plants to fill in.


----------

